# Боли в пояснице после снятия обострения



## Yuryd (2 Янв 2019)

Здравствуйте. Болею спиной давно, но последние несколько лет была устойчивая ремиссия. Мой диагноз: дисфункция пояснично-крестцового сплетения. И вот неделю назад я получил обострение, поднял груз. Из-за этого спазмировались мышцы в нижней части спины, возникло воспаление и отек. Так получилось, что это произошло прямо перед праздниками и ждал врачей 4 дня. Затем мне была оказана противосполительная и противоотечная терапия. Но боли не прошли. Болит то в пояснице, то в крестце, то в ягодицу отдаёт. Мой врач говорит, что это из-за длительной боли возбудились нервы и теперь надо просто ждать, пока всё само успокоится. Но я фактически хожу и сижу через боль, только лёжа боль стихает. Боль буквально лишает трудоспособности. Есть способы (может блокады) или препараты, которые могут снять эту боль и успокоить нервы? Врач рекомендовал Дексалгин. Но я же не могу пить его долго (из-за ЖКТ). Посоветуйте, может кто-то лечит такие боли и чем?
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Янв 2019)

Начните с обследования и диагноза.
Дисфункция пояснично-крестцового сплетения - это "что-то поскрипывает и постукивает в кардане, когда газую". А поскрипывать и постукивать может по трём причинам.
И лечить ремонтировать надо не стук и скрип, а причину.

Осмотр невролога, лучше занимающегося позвоночником, как правило он и мануальный терапевт. Рентген. Мрт. Анализы.


----------



## Yuryd (3 Янв 2019)

Я уже неоднократно проходил обследования, масса снимков и анализов. Моя патология инструментально не определяется. МРТ у меня, как у подростка, ни протрузии, все красиво, каналы широкие.
У меня реакция организма такая, что при неблагоприятных условиях (перенапряжение, переохлаждение) спазмируются мышцы нижней части спины и передавливают нервы. При этом обычные миорелаксанты и НВПС не очень эффективны. Необходимы занятия с мануальным терапевтом. Он снимает эти мышечные блоки и мне легчает. На осознание этого факта ушли годы тщетных поисков виновника обострений.
В этот раз я перенапряг спину, по старой схеме произошёл спазм, но мануальщика радом не оказалось и спазм был аж 4 дня. За это время конечно там образовалась отечность и воспаление. Потом помощь была оказана, спазм снят и отёчность сошла. Но травмированные нервы болят. Вот я и интересуюсь, как их можно успокоить. НВПС почти не работает, т.к. такого воспаления там уже нет. Пить что-то типа Дексалгина - вредно для ЖКТ, да и это просто обезбаливающее. Может есть другое решение?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Янв 2019)

Решение чего?
Того что вы называете передавливанием нервов спазмированными мышцами спины?
Не знаю такого диагноза.
 Миозит наверное можно притянуть?
Снимки. Анализы. Результаты осмотра невролога.
Если что-то не так как всегла, то может уде и новая причина боли.

А так, раз помогает мануальная терапия, и как я понимаю мануальная терапия на мышцах. То работу с мышцами заменить можете только массажем, лфк, аутоПИР, физиотерапия, лекарствами - вот все перечисленние того что воздействует на мышцы. Более конкретные методики из данных методов надо врачу подбирать.
Если мануальная терапия на суставах, то тут только аутоПИР с переходом в самокоррекцию, считай йога.  Лет 10 занятий йогой и сможете каждый  сегмент оценить при выполнении движений и устранить в нем блок, если он есть.
Дексалгин. Все вредно, не превышайте дозу и время приёма, и вредность будет как у всех- редко.


----------

